# William Green plans



## etoymaker (Sep 28, 2013)

In the mid-/late '80 there was fellow by the name of William Green from Shalimar, FL, selling plans.  He had a lot of Civil War cannon plans and other items.  I googled him and found he has passed way.  Does anybody have any of his plans or know anything about what happened to his business after he died?
ANY help would be wonderful.
etoymaker


----------



## Onit12345 (Sep 29, 2013)

If your looking for cannon plans take a look here, all the links you need for plans and everything else cannon related 

http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/blackp...ast-artillery/blackpowder-cannons-links-list/


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 29, 2013)

In the 70's my friends and I built one of every version he had drawings for. I can't say they were the most professional drawings but the cannons could be made from them. As I recall there were 5 different versions. I do have his drawings for 3 or 4 of them. When we ran out of his drawings I made up a complete set of drawings for a non shooting but operable Gatling gun. I will look for the old drawings and let you know. Contact me directly at gbritnell@yahoo.com which will make it easier to converse. 
gbritnell


----------



## tomb29 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have the 3" parrot rifle drawings of Wm. Green. If you're interested I will try and dig them out It makes a real nice 1/4 scale parrot rifle from the Civil War with tools fpor actually loading and firing it with blank charges.
Tom B


----------



## etoymaker (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the help.  Any of his plans will be welcome.  Home Shop Machinist in last three issues in '85 and first issue in '86 had the 12 pounder with building pics.  William Green did the article so I think he used his plans for the article.  Was interesting how he did the wagon wheels.  You can find the old issues on EBay.  Would really like to build  full set of cannons used by both sides.  The plans for the Parrot would really be a help. If I can keep the scale the same it should make an interesting display.
Thanks
Lou


----------

